# Coyote



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I work evenings and nights and people have been telling me they are seeing a coyote around my house so I put up a camera. This is what I got  Should I be worried?
I do have yard dogs and motion sensored lights on goat pen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That doesn't look like a coyote..maybe wild dog? 

Motion lights out further may help. Noise makers like cans in a string stretched acrossed a foot or so from goat fence. A radio set up on a motion detector type system. I have donkeys running the back pasture behind our goat pen. Poor girls are getting old..but seem their presence helps. For years all we had were yard dogs who did a great job keeping predators away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, not a coyote.

Do you have animal control?
I would tell them and they may come out a catch the dog.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Here's a picture of it walking off, not a hog 
A lot of the coyotes seen around here have no hair.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, not a coyote.
> 
> Do you have animal control?
> I would tell them and they may come out a catch the dog.


Animal control only works inside city limits here and I'm no where close enough for them to come out here.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like a hairless mangy coyote, alright.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm gonna say it's either a coyote with mange or a dog with mange. I'd just keep an extra eye out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wether its a dog or coyote,its not healthy at all. I would be concerned. Your dogs bark or threaten other dogs? If so they should keep it away. Thats why I have LGDs. Im over protective.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would say a hairless coyote too. Half of ours are bald this time of year also, for here it’s the nasty fleas causing it. From a distance we always thought it was mange but when we had to dispatch one it was disgusting looking at a animal that basically had a flea coat on.
But happy bleats has some good suggestions. I got motion detector lights and alarm and put on one section of my fence I was having trouble with coyotes coming in trying to get to my birds. It put a end to them coming in there but then they moved around the hill where I don’t have any yet. But the lights and alarms are Definitely detouring them from that section


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I think I'm going to add more lights today before work. My brother in law said he seen it in my driveway last week. That's about 100 yards from my doe's and doelings. The pictures where taken about 300 yards from my buck pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be right about bald coyote now that I look at it again.

If you have a gun you can shoot and try to scare it off.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I would say a hairless coyote too. Half of ours are bald this time of year also, for here it’s the nasty fleas causing it. From a distance we always thought it was mange but when we had to dispatch one it was disgusting looking at a animal that basically had a flea coat on.
> But happy bleats has some good suggestions. I got motion detector lights and alarm and put on one section of my fence I was having trouble with coyotes coming in trying to get to my birds. It put a end to them coming in there but then they moved around the hill where I don’t have any yet. But the lights and alarms are Definitely detouring them from that section


I have chicken's, turkey's and the goats. We had a turkey come up missing about a month ago and had to put everyone on lock down.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Could be right about bald coyote now that I look at it again.
> 
> If you have a gun you can shoot and try to scare it off.


I have one or 2


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hum..didn't think about hairless...haven't seen one before around here without hair..but at any rate. He's getting too comfy and too close. Time to show him that is not wise. Might take a night off or your next night off and sit in wait for him. 

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd lock everyone up at night.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

In the picture of it walking away it does look like a coyote….personally I’d drop it like a lead weight. Once they’re comfortable enough to keep coming back, your critters are a food target for them.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> In the picture of it walking away it does look like a coyote….personally I’d drop it like a lead weight. Once they’re comfortable enough to keep coming back, your critters are a food target for them.


Me and my husband take a vacation the first week of October for bow hunting season. Looks like we may be coyote hunting now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

double j said:


> Me and my husband take a vacation the first week of October for bow hunting season. Looks like we may be coyote hunting now.


Think of it as target practice and a warm up 😉 Happy hunting!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My first thought was Chupacabra… 

But anyway, happy hunting! Hope you get it and put your mind at ease.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ohhhh are y'all going out of state now hunting?? I'm VERY pumped for this season!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> My first thought was Chupacabra…
> 
> But anyway, happy hunting! Hope you get it and put your mind at ease.


Right! That was along my first thoughts too lol 
Yeah I would do a little coyote hunting too. It may be behaving right now but eventually he’s going to want a easy meal and once they figure that out there’s only one way to stop him anyways. But I would still do the lights and anything else you can to keep him and others away from your animals. Im currently working on getting lights and the little alarms all along the fence line as I get the money. At this point I’m wondering why I made them such a large pasture


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhhh are y'all going out of state now hunting?? I'm VERY pumped for this season!


No just around here. Bow season starts October 1st here. Bow hunting is my favorite so I take a vacation for the first week.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> No just around here. Bow season starts October 1st here. Bow hunting is my favorite so I take a vacation for the first week.


Season starts September 10-11. I love hunting! I love my rifle, but my crossbows? My absolute babies!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Season starts September 10-11. I love hunting! I love my rifle, but my crossbows? My absolute babies!


I have a compound bow and a crossbow. I love hunting with my compound bow it gets so exciting. Gun season opens here at the end of October so I will take another week vacation in November for the rut. Im the only one where I work that splits my two week vacation for hunting season lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> I have a compound bow and a crossbow. I love hunting with my compound bow it gets so exciting. Gun season opens here at the end of October so I will take another week vacation in November for the rut. Im the only one where I work that splits my two week vacation for hunting season lol.


Hey! At least you get to take off!


----------

